# jcb 3cx wiring diagram needed



## oflynnp (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I urgently need a wiring diagram for a 1988 jcb 3cx backhoe.
It will not drive forwards or backwards and I want to check all the wires from on top of the transmission, where they go and what colours.

The machine will not move.

Thank you


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello oflynnp,

There is a complete service manual on CD for your 3CX for sale on ebay for $15. Should have wiring diagram.


----------



## oflynnp (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi BigT, 
I was hoping for someone to share it for free if they have it.
I think we found the problem . . .we removed the dash (effort !) there was a cracked wire leading from the the forward / reverse lever to the wiring loom, white with a green stripe.

There is also some bees/wasps that crawled into the forward/reverse lever and seem to have blocked the contacts in the micro switches.

**CAUTION- Before attempting the steps below - jack the backhoe off the ground on the jacks at the back and the front bucket at the front.The wheels will spin when the circuit is crossed + the machine might take off **

A great test we did to check if the switch was working or not, is to plug it out and cross a piece of wire between the red wire (power) and the middle top pin as you look at the plug

0 <----------
000

This will rule in or out the forward / reverse switch and next step is to check the solenoids on top of the transmission case


----------



## oflynnp (Jun 25, 2016)

Does anyone have a scrrenshot / pic of the fusebox and the diagram showing the fuses for a 1988 jcb 3cx 4wd?
These ones are all mixed up, I wanted the wiring diagram to sort them all out and label correctly.


----------

